# Delphin/Belorussiya



## Bob S

I took the opportunity to stop at Southampton for a few minutes yesterday (20th August) and saw the cruise ship *DELPHIN* (75/16214) on the Windward Terminal berth 101. She reminded me of the first time I saw her as the *BELORUSSIYA* looking the worst for wear being towed through the English Channel by the tug *SMIT ROTTERDAM * just after dawn on the 14th May 1993. Operated at the time by the Black Sea Shipping Company of the Ukraine, she had been damaged during 1992 when she capsized in a Singapore dry-dock. I photographed her enroute for repairs in Germany. She was renamed *KAZAKHSTAN II * in 1993 and then *DELPHIN* in 1996 by her present operators, Dolphin Maritime.


----------



## flyer682

Looks like there might be a lifeboat drill going on in that first photo.
Seen DELPHIN in Lyttelton NZ a couple of times and coming back here again this coming Cruise Season. Caters for the German cruise market.


----------



## telx

Hi,
I worked on the BELORUSSIYA until her doomed visit to the Singapore shipyard. When she was righted, I went back on to take photos for the insurance. It was an oily mess.

Funnily, I never knew what happened to her after Singapore, and was amused to see that she was renamed the DELPHIN. Many a time I passed the Delphin and never suspected that.

Thanks for the info and pictures (im sure I have some BELORUSSIYA photos somewhere).

Terry

I


----------



## Bob S

Hi Terry

She certainly looked the worst for wear when I saw her in the English channel. Look forward to seeing your pictures.

Bob


----------



## tanker

I was on cruise for seven days in 1987 with the KAZAKHSTAN ,her sister
A great numbers of beautifull girls as crew members on board ;a good
remeber of that cruise!!!!!


----------



## Bob S

I cruised round Italy on another sister during 2002, the *VAN GOGH * (originally the *GRUZIYA*). A very comfortable small cruise ship, not too many people. Just the way I like it.

See *VAN GOGH * thread under Modern Cruise Ships.


----------



## KEITHMAR

Has anyone been on a Danube River cruise recently?; What were the impressions ? Any advice would be most appreciated. Thanks in anticipation. KEIHHMAR:


----------



## Bill Greig

Keith, I've not done a river cruise myself, but have heard good reports on them. Most are all inclusive, I always look on Trip Advisor for reviews for useful feedback.
Bill


----------



## KEITHMAR

Thanks Bill , will do.Regard s K:M


----------

